

Ask HN: Do you live w/o a car (outside the US)? - da02

What city do you live in?<p>Has it ever been a problem not having a car?
======
nandemo
I live in Tokyo. Public transport is very extensive here, though quite
crowded. Many people don't own cars. I'd say most single people don't. I used
to commute by bicycle in my previous job.

It's rarely a problem not to have a car. Doing groceries can be slightly
inconvenient, but I often order online anyway.

If you wanna travel by car you can always rent one.

I used to commute by car in Sao Paulo and it was really stressful. When I
choose the next place I'll live, one of the most important factors is whether
I'll be able to live without a car.

------
latch
Hong Kong, "Over 90% of the daily journeys are on public transport, making it
the highest rate in the world" [1]

No, never been a problem. I'm looking to move, and I'll only do so where I
don't need a car (waste of money)..thankfully there are tons of options.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transport_in_Hong_Kong#Private...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transport_in_Hong_Kong#Private_cars)

------
Sword_Monkey
No car. Simply because the upfront cost was too much, fuel just keeps getting
higher and public transport/walking has been completely adequate.

Only time I've needed a car is when moving house, but even then a hired Van
has proven far more useful than a car.

Also parking in Brighton (UK) is an absolute nightmare, residential permits
cost <£150 a year, and that's after the queue for getting one.

------
SingAlong
Bangalore. no car.

But I have to admit that I always feel like getting one because all the tech
events happen on the other side of the city and I spend a lot of time
travelling to these events.

------
mirsadm
I moved to Toronto (from Melbourne Australia). Use to be obsessed with cars.
When we moved we sold both our cars and I love not having to drive anymore. It
helps that the public transport is a million times better in Toronto than back
home.

------
thomas11
Zurich, Switzerland. Public transport is very good. With the car-sharing
company Mobility it's easy to book a car by the hour if needed. That plus
normal car-rental for longer trips comes out cheaper and more hassle-free than
owning.

------
david927
Nice, France. No.

(Also true for where I've lived before: Berlin, Zurich, Prague.)

------
sofarsogood
Munich, no car.

It has never been a problem so far: public transport is quite good, decent
bike infrastructure, a handful of car sharing and car rental companies with a
lot of stations, lots of groceries.

------
CookWithMe
No car, Berlin.

Never had a problem in the city. Holidays are a different story (I like to
visit remote regions in the alps), but then I can rent one. When I visit other
cities, I go by train or plane.

------
SaintSal
Gave up my car in Vancouver. (Used the money I saved on rent, and moved
downtown where I walked everywhere.)

Now, I live in London, England. I bike everywhere or use the Tube.

~~~
Mankhool
I haven't owned a car for 29 years and have lived in Vancouver off and on for
24 of those. Having said that - our transit system is really quite disgusting
and I am seriously thinking that 2012 will be the year of the car for me.

------
brianmac
Oslo, Norway - No car, easy to walk everywhere, great transport, and city bike
system.

------
ojilles
No. Currently in Milan, Italy. Yes, previously in Aarhus, DK and Amsterdamn
NL.

------
dirkdeman
Amsterdam: no car. Ede (more, well, rural): definetely.

------
jgrahamc
No car. I live in London. Zipcar etc. work well.

------
lazyfunctor
Bangalore. no car. Public transport is not bad.

------
alykhalid
No Car. Edinburgh, UK. No problems so far.

------
kodeshpa
No Car in major cities of India .

------
alopes
No car. London

~~~
hurch
Melbourne. Combination of bike and public transport (good overall but there
are some deadzones.). Also fair few temporary hire car are around the city and
surrounding suburbs

